# The Dam Busters



## sunny91 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Dam Busters is a 1955 British war film, set during the Second World War, 
and based on the true story of the RAF's 617 Squadron, 
the development of the "bouncing bomb", and Operation Chastise, 
the attack on the Ruhr dams in Germany.


I found a program to split the movie in 6 parts, each part can be view. I think it is a better way for all
members?[

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sunny, are *.rar file formats the only you can support for these long movies? Some members (me included) cannot download the application, especially if we have work computers where we do not have admin rights to download new applications. Mpeg4, avi and others are okay.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 11, 2009)

To split the files I know WINRAR and WINZIP but the files are .AVI. When the files are extract you have the movie
in .AVI

Do you know HJSPLIT it is a freeware and I can spit the files with this program also..

Which is better for the members?

Sunny


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance, how do I download the movie clips? All I get above are the images.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2009)

There are no movie clips up yet.

As for the upload sunny. I would recommend ZIP as all Windows computers have a ZIP extractor built in whereas you need something like WinRAR to extract RAR files. For those of us who can't install WinRAR therefore ZIP is better because of the inbuilt functionality to extract it in most versions of Windows these days. AVI is fine for the video files as these are playable in Media Player.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the one serious advantage of the RAR files are the sizes it can transmit - but if you can't download the files that's a show stopper.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 11, 2009)

Change my mind about the program,

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 11, 2009)

change my mind about the program.

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 11, 2009)

Change my mind about the program

Sunny


----------

